# Is it possible to port bspwm-rounded-corners and picom with blur effects ?



## christhegeek (Apr 26, 2021)

Is it possible to port bspwm-rounded-corners and picom with blur effects ?








						GitHub - j-james/bspwm-rounded-corners: A tiling window manager based on binary space partitioning, with support for rounded corners. Very buggy - it's highly recommended to use an external compositor like picom instead.
					

A tiling window manager based on binary space partitioning, with support for rounded corners. Very buggy - it's highly recommended to use an external compositor like picom instead. - GitHub - j...




					github.com
				











						GitHub - yshui/picom: A lightweight compositor for X11
					

A lightweight compositor for X11. Contribute to yshui/picom development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Tried to compile bspwm-rounded-corners misses some dev libraries which I don't know if they are available on FreeBSD. Tried to search for them, on Ubuntu for example I can find the package for these libraries.
It would be cool if it was possible.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 26, 2021)

You can
`find /usr/ports -name pkg-plist | xargs grep libFOO` to see what port provides a certain file.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi,

No idea about bspwm-rounded-corners.

If you want rounded corners and blur from the compositor, the picom version from pkg or /usr/ports/x11-wm/ is not enough.

You need jonaburg picom, and you need to build it from source.
It's doable on FreeBSD, you just need to set the right flags for meson, as it is explained on the github page :

`LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/include" CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include" meson --buildtype=release . build`
`doas ninja -C build install`

Of course you have to install the required dependencies before, like uthash and... meson for instance.
If you manage to install it, the magic will come from the picom config file. Here is mine, that I stole somewhere on github.
I advise to disable experimental-backends.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes I know, I stopped when I couldn't find the package that provides some libraries but I will try again. I'm sure I can compile these from git.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 27, 2021)

Fuzzbox said:


> If you want rounded corners and blur from the compositor, the picom version from pkg or /usr/ports/x11-wm/ is not enough.


Blurred translucency is handled fine by x11-wm/picom.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Apr 27, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Blurred translucency is handled fine by x11-wm/picom.


You're right, didn't know that. My bad. It's just that the blur algorithm is different.
Thx.


----------

